# Grand Designs



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone see tonights episode great result but was he loopy or what?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

More absurd is that English Heritage would have happily let the place fall.

Brave bloke (and wife) but Â£750k well spent


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Absolutely. That's one impressive building and setting for Â£750k. I think he got himself a bargain.

Though, being an architect himself, he saved the usual 20% ish architect fees.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , massive project  Great program


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great program and result - I then flipped over to the inside tips where the architect and designer women drove me absolutely mad - its his project and its his budget you stupid cows, plus they were under strict guidelines.

Of course the designer bint would have preferred it to fall down :evil:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

At first I thought they were mad to take it on, but by the end i was envious, it was stunning..fancy taking your morning coffee up on that high balcony, watching for miles around.....absolutely beautiful.. 

Theres a link to look at he details of the build here

http://www.channel4.com/4homes/ontv/gra ... index.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Missed it any one know if/when it will be on again :?:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Missed it any one know if/when it will be on again :?:


It is repeated on More4 (and +1) tonigt at about 10pm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Missed it any one know if/when it will be on again :?:
> ...


Cheers Richard


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

An Englishmans home is his mortgaged to the hilt castle...........

For that money it was a stunning result.

But WTF were the stonemasons doing holding up a 60 tonne pile of stone with two props and a couple of scaffold boards !!!!!

Do you think the wanted it to come down, so they had 100m2 less to re-point.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Missed the end.

Saw up to when he said his initial budget was 400k, was now at 500k and any higher he'd have to sell.

Obviously he went way over budget and didn't sell then!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

r14n said:


> But WTF were the stonemasons doing holding up a 60 tonne pile of stone with two props and a couple of scaffold boards !!!!!
> 
> Do you think the wanted it to come down, so they had 100m2 less to re-point.


Very probably [smiley=oops.gif]

They had 3 or 4 cameras set up to film that wall......

Why? Seems like more than a coincidence to me!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Missed the end.
> 
> Saw up to when he said his initial budget was 400k, was now at 500k and any higher he'd have to sell.
> 
> Obviously he went way over budget and didn't sell then!


We know summat that you dont :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, nice of you to crawl out of your hole just before the weekend John.

Oh, how we all missed you! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

aw thanks shithead :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, what cu nt ry has had the displeasure of your company the last few days then?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I watched that programme and loved the end result. Very brave couple indeed. If a jobs worth doing...

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I loved the end result but surely in his proffesion he should have had a better idea of the costs


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

On again now sky channel 142.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

r14n said:


> An Englishmans home is his mortgaged to the hilt castle...........
> 
> For that money it was a stunning result.
> 
> ...


i thought it was so they could keep an eye on any movement of the wall, it worked as you could see it bend before it colapsed


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

endy said:


> http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=8222


CAN YOU KINDLY phuck OFF :?


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone see tonights episode, lovely views from the bedroom.. ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wicked said:


> anyone see tonights episode, lovely views from the bedroom.. ?


Wasted opportunity though :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> wicked said:
> 
> 
> > anyone see tonights episode, lovely views from the bedroom.. ?
> ...


Got to agree with both of you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I can think of much better things to do with Â£300,000 :?

Ugly old water tower with portakabins glued around it.

Wasnt the inside SO like a factory/ office.

No warmth at all there, they must be loopy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I can think of much better things to do with Â£300,000 :?
> 
> Ugly old water tower with portakabins glued around it.
> 
> ...


I thought of an office with those doors.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice views - and I liked the porthole / fishtank / view to the sea as you came through the front door.

It wasn't well thought through though and the approach with all the changes was amateurish. I'm not surprised he didn't come clean over the cost overruns, they must have been 50% or more over budget


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I quite liked the end product, the views were fantastic, but his arrogance to his neighbours was incredulous. If I had been flooded out I would be looking for serious compensation.

Having undergone a major redevelopment of my home a few years back, I can not understand how that guy could drill down a fixed price then make so many changes.

We made minimal changes to the drawings, our budget was Â£25k to Â£30k, and the building work came in at about Â£35k however by the time we decorated and furnished (to a lower standard than those guys) we reckon the total cost was around Â£45k (we never calculated the exact cost).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

T'was an exercise in poor taste and limited imagination.

She was a tacky gold digger. He was a prat. They seemed well suited.

I felt sorry for the wrinklies below. They didnt deserve the aggro.

Bournmouth seafront properties are primarly for pensioners though.

I was wondering what car he might drive. Range Rover. Merc?


----------

